# Buckethead Unmasked



## Goliath (Mar 23, 2005)




----------



## kman (Mar 23, 2005)

Is it just me or does his pinky look like its a foot long.


----------



## Leon (Mar 23, 2005)

i thought it was a joke, briefly saw the picture, and scrolled down here to the quick reply as fast as i could...

to me, he already has a face.


----------



## Toshiro (Mar 23, 2005)

Looks like he's got the tip from a fender trem arm stuck on his pinky.


----------



## macalpine88 (Mar 23, 2005)

who is buckethead?


----------



## Drew (Mar 23, 2005)

You're joking, right? 

If not, but "Colma" now. Chillest guitar album in the whole world, basically acoustic trip-hop. Amazing stuff. 

(oh, and the few tracks with electric solos are pretty damn incredible too )

-D


----------



## Leon (Mar 23, 2005)

i have a bunch of his albums, and got to see him in concert in cincinnati last summer...
here i am:







and, here's the picture without the cheesy circle 
http://www.wildealien.com/60603320.jpg


----------



## WayneCustom7 (Mar 23, 2005)

I've seen that pic before, or atleast that finger extended part...but then again, could be Deja-Vudoo! He sure don't look like chickens have been pecking at his face


----------



## The Rx Elite (Mar 23, 2005)

Damn, drove from BG down to Cinci?


----------



## TheReal7 (Mar 24, 2005)

I prolly still have the guitar magazine that that clip is from.


----------



## WayneCustom7 (Mar 24, 2005)

TheReal7 said:


> I prolly still have the guitar magazine that that clip is from.



Ahh, that's where I seen it then...


----------



## Leon (Mar 24, 2005)

The Rx Elite said:


> Damn, drove from BG down to Cinci?


i was living in cincy at the time, still going to school at UC. though, Buckethead is playing a show soon in Columbus!

http://www.bucketheadland.com/tour04/

Praxis
Wexner Center Mershon Auditorium, Columbus, OH
Thu, Mar 31, 2005 08:00 PM

actually, yes, i'm going to buy my ticket right now!  
you should go! tickets are just $16.00!


----------



## Leon (Mar 24, 2005)

...ok, with ticketmeister service charges, it came out to be $24.50. lol


----------

